
Show HN: Velo.com – a marketplace for used bicycles - ted0
https://velo.com
======
Arbinv
Nice concept. Even nicer domain name. Pretty site, just not sure its going to
usurp ebay and craigslist.

------
naftaliharris
Do customers not want to try out the bike before buying? Especially for
$5k+...?

